# Pinion gearbox VS rohloff for touring?



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

How much more would the pinion weigh? And what would it cost? Has anyone bought a bike with one?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I have not gotten a per unit cost out of brief email correspondence with them. You're going to have to find a frame builder who has done them. Carver bikes is in the middle of testing them, I'd start there.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Tanami Xplore


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

These things are looking even more expensive and heavier than a rolhoff.


----------



## MrMcFeely (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't expect pinion to have a huge showing in the US until 2014. Mi:Tech and Nicholai will both ship you a pinion frame. The advantage is that your rear wheel is only a singlespeed, so if you taco your wheel, you just need a fresh singlespeed wheel instead of having to have your rear wheel rebuilt. From looking at the offerings in Germany, expect to pay around an $1800 premium for the pinion.


----------

